# I'm Back!



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I am back home, they released me this afternoon. I am enjoying my freedom again. Thank you everyone for all your nice messages and prayers. A friend of mine, who took care of my cat, printed them out for me plus a daily selection of some forums so I wouldn’t have internet withdrawal symptoms of top of everything!  

I did bring a cookbook with me. A week without reading one would have been sheer torture. I took Madeleine’s Kamman The New Making Of A Cook because it covered such a wide range of topics. 

The food was pretty awful but one meal I will never forget it was the white dinner. White soup, white bread, white fish, white potatoes, white sauce, white pudding… Luckily I had thoughtful visitors who sometimes brought me dinner. After all one can not live on hospital food alone.  

I am sure you can all guess what it was like in the hospital but you will not believe what happened in surgery.  

I was lying on the operating table with my doctor and a nurse. The doctor started to anaesthetised the hip and the bone, I’ll spare you the details, and somehow we start taking about food and cooking. The doctor and nurse both asking for cookbook suggestions. So there I was being cut open, the nurse sitting beside me checking my vital signs and the doctor keeps saying to the nurse did you note that title? Please write down what she’s saying about salt bath? Did you say two cups of flour for the scones?  

So nice to be back home! How are you all doing?


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

IZA! How wonderful to see you up and at 'em again! Everyone will be so happy to see you here again. Even my family was worried about you. WELCOME HOME!!!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Iza, that O.R. scene sounds pretty bizarre! I'm so happy to hear that you're home. Take good care of yourself while you recover!


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Dear Iza, 

I'm so glad that you're back home and on the road to recovery. Rest well and take care of yourself.

By the way, loved your white dinner. I was once in the hospital and had chicken with flourescent yellow "gravy." Gotta love hospital food.

Welcome home.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Welcome back Iza.


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Iza:

It is so good to have you back with us!

What an experience! It seems that everything went well! Have a speedy and good recovery!

Welcome back!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Very funny Iza














and welcome back.

Your episode in the O.R. and your description the white dinner are hilarious.

Have a speedy recovery!










[ July 10, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Dear Iza,

I am glad you are back and didn't lose your sense of humor!

Have a speedy recovery and keep posting!


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Welcome Back, Iza!!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Thanks guys. It's great to be back. One thing about hospital, you're always happy to get out. Not only is the food not that good but room service is lousy too.

Surgery was weird yes but my doctor knew what he was doing. Talking about food is the best way to take your mind of things. And trust me that needle was very very long.


[ July 10, 2001: Message edited by: Iza ]


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Thank you for your kind wishes. It’s one thing about hospitals, you’re always happy to leave.  Now that I got my stitches out all is left is waiting for the results which I’ll know on ... September 20.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

That's a long time to wait and worry, Iza. We'll just have to keep on praying for you, and you just keep on having your positive attitude, and everything will be all right.


----------



## linda smith (Mar 30, 2001)

Welcome back Iza: 
A little parsley on that white dinner would have done wonders. Take care and do all of your exercises.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Isabelle.....
I am so happy all went well.

I also want to thank you for sharing with us and giving the community a chance to cheer you on!!

I wish only happy days.
cc


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Medecine is slow here Pastachef. It would have been done in a few weeks but this being summer and everyone goes on vacation so I'll have to wait longer. I'll tell you what though I will be nervous that day.


I wish Linda. Guess they don't believe in dressing it up. I'll always remember that dinner as the strangest I ever had. Thanks for your kind thoughts. I am trying my best to move. Not always easy but that's another story.

Thanks CC it did go as well as can be under the circumstances.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Dear Iza,

As Pooh quoted earlier, you haven't lost your sense of humor. Seems to me it will help you get through it all.

Don't worry and take care! We both wish you well.



[ July 19, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Shades of black or grey food....not sure which I'd choose....white or black.
Glad your back and typing.


----------

